# Bear vs cali LOL



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL I love seeing these 2 play , i got some descent pictures of the goofs

Mr grump waitin for cali









Here comes cali, they need to give kisses first









they love jumping on the table look at calis muscles in her front leg









these pictures they are showing who has better teeth? LMBO 



























bear uses them









cali running from bear, she loves playing keep away









i said who's that, an they both stoped to look lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

im not dog expert.....but i think they are in love (unless they are siblings and then i retract said statement)


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> im not dog expert.....but i think they are in love (unless they are siblings and then i retract said statement)


LOL no they are not from the same litter, so bear dose love her


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There is a dog and a half on your table...wasn't sure if you knew.... 

Cute pics.


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

LoL ... ace pics, showed my daughter and she gave a massive "Awwwww" then said "can you imagine the rackit they're makin"


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL all you hear is growls mostly coming from cali, an when they run around its like a heard of horses an they run so fast they body check the shed, you think they hurt them selves LOL strong dogs


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

tell you guys something, i love my apbt but when u see some of the freeze frames pre bite...yikes!!! lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL they always play bite like that, i love gettin pictures becuase they can pull some funny faces lol


----------



## MissPit (Nov 1, 2010)

My pup likes to grab my boy by the lips and he runs from her, haha. She also likes to pounce on him while he's sleeping and he whimpers like a fussy kid in the morning time.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

lol cali loves to boss bear around an bear looks like a scary dog an she loves to grab his back leg an pull i need to get a pic one time


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

very cute  I catch some pics of my pup and say the same thing about the teeth. You dont notice til you can a stop action shot but wow, totally makes me aware of the fright people have with an untrained, uncontrolled dog. 

Great pics as always


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

right, if they dont give teh dogs rules an boundries an let the dog do as it pleases things can get outta hands, 

thank you


----------

